

'Beautiful Mind' Mathematician John Nash Killed - a_olt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32865248

======
carno
"... in a car crash".

~~~
zzalpha
Don't be silly. Clearly he got caught up in the battle between Uber and the
taxi monopoly and they decided to rub him out.

